# Closed out our Mississippi Turkey Season today



## Trob115 (May 1, 2021)

with a bang. This has been the most frustrating season I have ever had. Our flock numbers appear to be down for lots of reasons, but today was encouraging. I heard more today than I have all season and managed to tag this old warrior. He had a double beard and 1.5" spurs.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 1, 2021)

Congrats! It’s obviously not the calls for the low flock numbers! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 1, 2021)

Very nice bird! What time is supper?


----------



## Trob115 (May 1, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very nice bird! What time is supper?


I'll probably smoke the breasts in a day or two. If you drive now, you can make it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (May 1, 2021)

Congrats!!!

I'm experiencing much of the same here in VA.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 1, 2021)

Congrats! and a really cool picture!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (May 2, 2021)

Cool bird! Double beard and 1.5" spurs. Nice! How long was the main beard? And you smoke the breast? Doesn't it get tough?


----------



## Trob115 (May 2, 2021)

djg said:


> Cool bird! Double beard and 1.5" spurs. Nice! How long was the main beard? And you smoke the breast? Doesn't it get tough?


No, it doesn't get tough. Slow smoke it at about 210 degrees for maybe 1.5 hours. It's my favorite way to have it now. You do need to have a internal temp probe on the breast to watch the temp. I pull mine off as soon as it hits 160.
The beards were 10" and 6"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

